
Draw a shape to get a matching unicode-symbol - cel1ne
http://shapecatcher.com/
======
ck2
Great idea but basically it figured out what I drew by showing me dozens of
possibilities and it was all the way down.

If it is going to do it that poorly, best show a mini legend of just the
symbols at the top and hyperlink them to the description down below.

------
rffn
I like that. Tried it with a few Greek letters with accents. Works nicely, in
particular on a touch screen.

Just getting a GREEK SMALL LETTER IOTA was maybe too ambiguous. :-) A filter
for the subset of characters (e.g. Greek only) would be helpful here.

------
mpbm
Whaaaaa...that's cool. Sorry, that's just neato. I don't care what anybody
says.

